# Does taking coq10 make fibroids grow back. I am 43 afraid my eggs bad



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I hope someone can help me.  I am exhausted by all the odds that are stacked against me which are my age 43 and I have fibroids in the worst possible place under the lining of my womb. I am very worried about having ivf without taking something a few months before the ivf to improve egg quality. I first became aware of dhea about a year and a half ago however knowing my luck I cannot take it as it might make my fibroids grow back. Has anyone had a fibroid under the lining of their womb, had it removed and took coq10 a few months before ivf, did the coq10 make the fibroids grow back? I feel those fibroids are the bane of my life, they have caused so many complications. I would love to be able to take something before my ivf that would improve  egg quality and not make the fibroids grow back? I wondering is it a waste of money for me to have ivf at my age without taking something before the ivf to improve egg quality. I intend to go to ARGC each round of ivf there will be about 15000 euro which includes everything flights, accommodation, food etc but it is still very expensive. I will only be able to afford 2 maybe 3 rounds of ivf and 3 rounds is not many at my age. I could go to a cheaper clinic but ARGC has the hightest success rates in Britain so I thought  I should go to the clinic that has the highest success rates at my age. I know this does not guarantee that I will be successful.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you haven't had you AMH/antral follicle count checked get them checked. Egg quality isn't an issue if you haven't really any eggs! If you have plenty of eggs/good AMH score then maybe you can spare the time to work on the quality. If you haven't, it wouldn't make sense to waste time trying to improve the quality if in the mean time you ran out of eggs.. 

i kinda had the same dilemma, i'll be 43 in the summer so i understand the age thing. i also have fibroids, though i don't know whether they were a cause of my m/c.

i had two ICSI cycles last year, the first one i had 11 eggs, low quality embryos, the second one only 7 eggs, but better quality. I'm worried that if i try and go for a third one i might not get many eggs at all or even have enough to do a cycle, since 11-7 = four less, well if i have 7-4 i'd only have 3!! they might not even let me go ahead with that.. 

IVF itself could make your fibroids increase. 

2 rounds of IVF could take a year (mine did) so if you set off now to have 3 cycles you could be looking at 18 months down the line, well, by then you may not have the option of own eggs. (though i hope you do, of course!) so you need to be realistic about that but you won't know without getting yourself checked out for AMH etc... 

i really really wish you luck, i hope you get a lovely own egg baby from your first try.       fingers crossed!
as a start take a pregnacare conception vitamin daily (or equivalent), i'm sure they helped me... 

and i have a personal belief that getting lots of sleep helps egg quality too, worth a shot!


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Goldbunny,

Thanks very much for your reply. I had an amh test at end of January this year, it was 10.9. My last antral follicle count was 7 which was last May. I hope to have my first ivf in ARGC as soon as possible. The soonest I might be able to have ivf may be June.  I hope to do my monitoring cycle in ARGC in April and I hope to have my antral follicile count done then again. I have been worrying for months about what you mentioned which is if I take a few months to improve my egg quality, by the time I have ivf I will have run out of eggs. I have so many dilemmas, I feel like my mind is going around in circles and it is so stressful. I will have an operation next week to remove fibroids inside my womb. Everything depends on the outcome of that operation. If the the operation next week is the last fibroid op I need then I hope to proceed onto to ivf in June. I am worrying so much that the doctor will see extra fibroids or they have grown bigger and I will need more operations. I feel that the worst case scenario always happens me for example I have fibroids in the worst possible place for implantation under the lining of my womb which only 5 percent women have them in this location.


----------

